# Talk by Fertility Consultant - Craigavon, 1st Feb pm



## shazd (May 13, 2005)

At the Think Positive Support Group in Portadown on Wednesday 1st February, tutorial room 2, Medical Education Centre, Craigavon Area Hospital we have a visit by *Dr Ralph Roberts, Fertility Consultant.* This will be a question and answer session. Everyone dealing with fertility issues is welcome. If you plan to attend then please confirm your attendance with Sharon Davidson on 02890-825677 02890-825677, 07837 987562 or [email protected]

/links


----------



## Maximom (May 17, 2011)

Sharon

What time is the talk at?

Lynn


----------



## MissE (Feb 19, 2010)

Lynn the talk is at 7.30pm. Should be a good session. Maybe see you there. I'm a regular at the think positive group so if you need directions or anything just give me a shout.

Emma xx


----------



## Maximom (May 17, 2011)

Hi Emma

Directions would be great....I only live 5 mins away from Craigavon hosp so I know it quite well but I've no idea where that room is.

It's my wedding anniversary that day so we were supposed to be going out for a meal but I'd much rather go to the meeting  

Do the hubby's go too Emma or is it mostly ladies?

Defo see u there

Lynn


----------



## Journey09 (Oct 4, 2011)

This sounds great!! What happens at this meeting? Does DH have to attend? 

thanks 

J x


----------



## MissE (Feb 19, 2010)

Hi ladies, the meetings vary. They are held every month, sometimes it is just a chance for the ladies to have a chat and catch up with each other and other times INUK arrange for speakers to come in to talk about fertility related issues.

Dr Ralph Roberts works out of dundonald consulting rooms and he does scans and bloods for couples having tx across the water, it saves you having to constantly fly back and forth during tx for scans. He is coming to chat to us and to give us a chance to ask any questions incase we are considering having tx over the water.

A few of the ladies' hubbys do come along but my DH doesnt like those sorts of things so he tends to stay at home. Some ladies bring their hubbys along if there is a speaker and the other nights when it is just a catch up they leave them at home to let the ladies have a chat.

You can go through maternity or the main hospital entrance. If you go through the main entrance , the shop is facing the door, alongside the shop is a corridor with a sign for the medical education centre. Follow the corridor and you will get to the lifts. Press for the first floor and there are usually signs up for the INUK group. If you go through maternity you will come to the same lifts.

If you would like me to meet you just pm me and i'll give you my number.

Emma xx


----------



## Journey09 (Oct 4, 2011)

Thanks MissE.  

I may attend this meeting id say it would be very good.  

Il let you know during week. 

J x


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

I would love to go w, but would be a long drive from Coleraine :-(


----------



## shazd (May 13, 2005)

For patients from Coleraine we have a "Tiny Feet" support group in Derry. Their next meet up is Wed 14th March at 7pm at the MDEC Building, Altnagelvin Hospital. If there are enough people attending then we may bring in a speaker. If you are intersted in the Derry Group then please let me know. My email is [email protected]

/links


----------



## shenagh1 (Oct 14, 2010)

aw i really would have loved to have attended this however i hadnt been online and didnt hear about it. is there anymore happening soon? x


----------

